# mise / mettre en demeure



## ISA_2

¿Sabe alguien como traducir " sans qu'il soit besoin d'une mise en demeure"?. Gracias.


----------



## yserien

Obligar a alguien a hacer algo sin más tardanzas.Por ejemplo en el caso de deudas.(Pertenece a la fraseología jurídica francesa. Sin que sea necesario....


----------



## ISA_2

Gracias. Entiendo el sentido, pero no encuentro una palabra en español para "mise en demeure".¿Se os ocurre alguna?. Gracias.


----------



## Gévy

Hola Isa 2:

Une mise en demeure: una intimación, un requerimiento

Diccionario jurídico y económico Fr-esp/Esp-fr, J. Ferreras y G. Zonana (ed Masson).

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Tina.Irun

Sin que precise un requerimiento...


----------



## estrella2004

Hola,

He encontrado emplazamiento, ¿Es correcto tambien? 

Gracias


----------



## GURB

Hola
El problema con "mise en demeure"= _sommation de remplir une obligation effectuée par le créancier au_ _débiteur_ (Grand Larousse) es que las propuestas de los diccionarios bilingües son insuficientes y tan sólo responden a "sommation de remplir une obligation" cualquiera que sea=_ intimación, requerimiento._
En cuanto a _emplazamiento_=_ assignation_
_*4.     * tr. Der.__ Citar al demandado con señalamiento del plazo dentro del cual necesitará comparecer en el juicio para ejercitar en él sus defensas, excepciones o reconvenciones.in RAE_
Aquí las definiciones en ambos idiomas corresponden.
Si el contexto es suficiente la propuesta de Iglesia me parece aceptable.


----------



## Wanda_Brown

...sin necesidad de requerimiento

saludos


----------



## Wanda_Brown

"Requerimiento" tiene carácter judicial: Acto judicial por el que se intima que se haga o se deje de ejecutar algo. - DRAE

La "mise en demeure" en cambio seria el últimátum que el acreedor, p.ej. una empresa, dirige al deudor antes de llevarlo a juicio. Cuando es el juez quién lo ordena mediante una resolución judicial, se trata de la "injoction de payer".

Ergo:  requerimiento = injoction de payer
         intimación al pago = mise en demeure

Por favor corregid si no es así.

Saludos


----------



## Wanda_Brown

Siento eternizar este monólogo  en la Ley General de la Seguridad Social se utiliza el término "reclamación de deuda". Pero tal vez "intimación al pago" sea más general.


----------



## blusud

Nueva pregunta
​
Bonjour à tous
j'aimerais bien avoir une confirmation sur la tradution de "mise en demeure" en espagnol (en Espagne, pas en SudAmerique) est "constitucion en mora", parce que je trouve pas grand chose sur le net à propos. Merci d'avance


----------



## JoselitoS

El problema viene de las diferencias entre la legislacion española y la francesa respecto a la gestion de impagados. Es como querer traducir "siesta". En españa no existe al "injonction de faire" sino un procedimiento judicial rápido verbal para deudas de menos de 900€ (procedimiento monitorio segun la LEC de 8 enero de 2001 para deudas de hasta 30.00€) y la "mise en demeure" equivaldría a la certificación de la deuda mediante cartas de reclamacion, etc. El requerimiento (judicial) vendría al final si el  fallo del juszgado es a favor del demandante. Voila!


----------



## la casita

Nueva  pregunta
​ 
Bonjour, 
je suis en train de faire une lettre de mise en demeure de paiement. 

no tengo ni idea de como se podria traducir : mise en demeure 
y intérêts moratoires : que son expresiones de derecho. 

alguno me puede ayudar ? 

gracias.


----------



## Mody

la casita said:


> Bonjour,
> je suis en train de faire une lettre de mise en demeure de paiement.
> 
> no tengo ni idea de como se podria traducir : mise en demeure
> y intérêts moratoires : que son expresiones de derecho.
> 
> alguno me puede ayudar ?
> 
> gracias.


 

Hola,

Mira en el thread http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=490607, donde se traduce *mise en demeure* por *requerimiento*. 

Por otra parte, *intérêts moratoires* se traduce simplemente por *intereses moratorios*.

Saludos


----------



## Etheldreda

Hola! Buenos días. He leído esta frase y no entiendo el significado de lo que puse en rojo. Alguien podría ayudarme?? 
Gracias
"La date de fin de travaux est une date de rigueur; le prestataire de service reconnaît être mis en demeure du seul fait de l'échéance du terme, sans autre formalité."


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:

En este hilo tienes la explicación de "mise en demeure" : http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=490607
Aquí significa que la fecha de finalización de la obra es la fecha tope a respetar y que la empresa que realiza la obra se reconoce informada de ello sin que se tenga que presentar ningún otro requerimiento.


----------



## Temp

Nueva  pregunta
​ 
*¡H*ola!
*E*stoy leyendo un docujmento sobre la "guerra fr*í*a"m, y en un p*á*rrafo aparece la expresi*ó*n "met en demeure", la cual no sé traducir.  
*E*l contexto es:
Le Congrès américain pour sa part vote le 3 octobre une résolution qui* met en demeure* contre toute « action subversive de l’hémisphère...
¡¡¡Gracias!!!

Nota de moderación: Este es un foro linguístico y se ha de respetar la ortografía, la puntuación, las mayúsculas y tildes son parte integrante de ella. En "modo avanzado" tenemos letras acentuadas y puntuación cliqueables.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola.
Creo que deberías completar la frase para poder apreciar más acabadamente el matiz de la locución.
Hasta luego...


----------



## cachomero

Hola,
No hace falta más información, yo creo:


> *B.−* _P.  ext._  Obligation imposée à  quelqu'un de mettre fin à son retard. *1.* _Loc. verbale._ _*Mettre (qqn) en demeure (de)*._ Le sommer d'exécuter son obligation sans tarder :


Yo creo que tú mismo podrás encontrar el _quelqu'un_ y el _de faire quelque chose_.

Un saludo


----------



## quethibum

Un amigo abogado me dice que "mise en demeure" (hablando de un documento, en este caso una "lettre de mise en demeure") es una "conminación" en español, pero no sé si sea una variante local o si es un término que se entiende en todas partes (en España y América)...


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

"Conminación", en Argentina, se entiende perfectamente, pero creo que es menos frecuente que "intimación".


----------

